# I need advice about a stray cat



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been feeding this stray cat for about a month now, who is very pregnant and due any day now. I just haven't had time or money to take her to the vet until now to get her checked out and get her shots. So I made an appointment for her last week for today, but I haven't been able to find her since last Thursday...until last night, when I heard her yelping out of my neighbor's window to be let out. Well, if it were any other neighbor, I would be perfectly fine with someone giving her a permanent home, but I've seen how this girl treats animals. She had two dogs over the summer, never brought them in the house, barely provided shelter, showed no love towards them, and finally, when they were skin and bones, another neighbor asked her if she wanted to give them away to him, and she immediately accepted.

I'm just worried about this cat and wonder if she has been fed, has a nice place to have her kittens, and is being treated well. I can just imagine she threw her in a dirty basement with no bedding for her or the kittens. It is just tearing me up inside, but I don't know what I should do. Should I demand she give her back by telling her it's my pet? Or do I offer to give her food to make sure the cat is fed? Do I call animal control to have them check on her? 

I wasn't planning on keeping her, because she really is an outside cat. My next door neighbor tried to bring her inside, but when she wanted out, she would start headbutting the windows and clawing at the glass. Anyway, I do have another appointment for her later in December at one of the low cost shelters to get her fixed, and I've already found a place to take the kittens. I'm just at a loss as to how I should confront my neighbor. Any ideas, suggestions, comments appreciated!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Mmmm..that's a toughie; I understand how you feel b/c I've been and am there.

IMO, just my opinion, don't call animal control  if you mean the City Animal Control, I don't know what the laws are in KC but in most towns
AC removes the animal and throw it in the pound. I might be wrong for your area so please find out what really happens before you do it.

Unfortunatly you have no authority_other than caring_ to confront the lady (sorry to put it bluntly but that is how it goes)
You could tell her you are concerned and would like to help with food and shelter (bedding, etc), she might accept (happened to me) or shut the door in your face (happened to me too)
You could tell her the cat's is your pet but she might not believe you. Though you could try to ask her if she wanted to give the cat to you. Sounds like this person is a hoarder, sad as it is they don't care for others feelings, pets and otherwise.

Check your phonebook for rescue groups because they are the ones to call upon in such circumstances; they'll know what and how to do it.
You do have a lot accomplished if you already have homes for the litter and there is a shelter that would alter the mother. You could ask for help to them.

Sounds like the cat is a hard stray so no way to just bring her in 'just like that', likely she'll be happier outdoors if she's fed and taken care of.
If you have room in your property you could set up a shelter for her, where she'd be fed, have her kittens, etc.

Much, much good luck to you, hope all works out, tell us how it goes..thank-you 1000 times for caring


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Here're a few sites about rescue, shelters in KC

http://catrescue.meetup.com/35/

http://www.hsgkc.org/resources.html#shelters

http://www.heartofamericahs.org/shelters_rescues.php


Includes Humane Society


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank you -- I got in touch with Wayside Waifs, one of the most reputable shelters in Kansas City, and I'm waiting to hear back from someone there. If I don't hear back this afternoon, I'll call one of the others or get back in touch with No More Homeless Pets, which is the group handling the spay in December. 

I guess I am just really mad at this woman because about a month ago she called animal control and had several neighborhood strays picked up and taken to the pound because she said they were digging in her trash. Then, she throws her own intact male cat outside when it scratches her kid -- what a hypocrite (...and a bunch of nasty other things I could say right about now). Hopefully, I can get this cat out of her possession, but I will wait until I hear back from the Humane Society to figure out a good tactic.

So, thank you for your help...I just feel sick about this whole thing. This message board is great for advice!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

You're most welcome Katie..I hope something can be done, you have a big heart. 
It's so painful seeing all the neglect and abuse that's going around but at least there are people like you and happy endings, that is very conforting and rewarding. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, I got in touch with No More Homeless Pets today, and my contact's advice was to walk over to the girl's house with a pet carrier and get the cat back. She told me to tell her that it is my cat, and I've been looking for her and another neighbor told me where she was. She said don't take no for an answer -- lie, lie, lie.

Am I confident enough to do that? I don't know. I'm not a bold person, so I'm not sure if I can confront her like that...and she will probably slam the door in my face. 

And, can my two other cats handle another cat plus who knows how many kittens? I have no idea. 

Is this all worth it? I'm such a sap...


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, what a kind and caring person you are. If I were you I would try to confront your neighbor and be as polite and friendly as possible. Even if she is not one of your favorite kind of person.From what you had said about her I know she wouldn't be a favorite of mine. I know , I know I have some neighbors that I have to keep watching because I am always worried when my cats all come to eat. I don't know how some people can be so cruel. I would just tell your neighbor that it is your cat and that you have already made her appointment at the vet. I sure hope that everthing works out for you and the mother cat. Please keep us posted. Please don't give up. I would hate to see the mother and her babies end up with your neighbor. Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, it took the police's involvement, but we finally got the cat back. Two other neighbors were concerned about "Spook" as much as I was, so we got together and decided (after attempting to get her back with the excuse that we had a doctor's appointment for her and needed to take her in but couldn't get anywhere with that) that we needed someone else to persuade her. 

Anyway, the police came, and apparently she's stolen other cats before, so you were right, Rosalie, she is a hoarder. The best part about it is Spook hasn't had her kittens yet -- although she's as big as a basketball -- so now we won't have to worry about the lady's kids picking on the kittens. And one of the police officers wants one of the kittens once they are big enough, so we've found a home for at least one of the kittens. Now I'm just waiting for her to key my car or retaliate in some way...


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh, and I just talked to my neighbor who is keeping Spook in his place, and he said she ate two bowls of food and drank a whole bowl of water last night, so I don't feel bad anymore (I was feeling guilty about being intrusive). Who knows how long it's been since she was fed?


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, Glad to hear the good news! I have been checking to see when you would post something. I'm glad to hear that you have some good neighbors that were there to help you. There is strength in numbers. Sometimes you just have to get the police involved. In this case its a real good thing that you did. I'm so glad that you kept trying especially for the poor cat and her expecting kitties. The poor cat sounds like she was starving. Now more then ever she needs her strength. I think that the police officers should keep an eye on your neighbor. Maybe if enough people complain ( on how she and her kids treat the animals ) the police officers can have any of her other animals taken away. Well, keep us posted especially on the new kitties when they are born. Great job on your part for caring !


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Spook is a mommy! She is having her kittens right now -- my neighbor came by and told me this morning she's had two so far, and I will be checking on her this afternoon while he is at work. I'll get some photos in the next couple days...this is so exciting!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, Wow, you got her back just in time! Thank God for that. I hope everthing goes alright for her. I can see why you are so exicited!!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

What wonderful news    And how good you got her out so now she and her kittens can be taken care of. Are they all born, how did it go? looking forward to pics for sure!

And about hoarders..law varies from state to state so at least if the neiborhood is alerted something can be done, preventing snatching pets, etc.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

All five kittens and the mommy are all happy and healthy -- I stopped by about an hour ago to see how they were doing, and Spook looked great. She has been purring constantly since she came back. 

Anyway, we think (since she was soooo huge) that she was too stressed to have her kittens in the lady's house, and maybe that's why she had them immediately after she was moved. I mean, she looked like she was about to pop the week before last, so she had to believe her babies wouldn't survive with all those little kids around. I don't know what to do about this lady behind us, but she causes trouble with everyone around here, so I don't know if there's much that we can do. The lady swore she would be trapping the rest of the cat colony (what's left of them, anyway), but I will be watching for the traps, setting them free if they are caught, and working on getting them all T-N-R-ed.

Thanks for everyone's support...I'll get some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

<<The lady swore she would be trapping the rest of the cat colony>>

..do you think she can really do that? I mean, many collectors are bluffers and will threathen all kinds of things but never get around to do it.
Though of course one never knows so I'm glad you're keeping watch.
Could you get the neighbors together against her? Maybe she's breaking some law you can accuse her of? 
It's harsh but maybe the police could make her move if enough people complains? ..KC is quite different from my small town so it might work.
So good to hear mommy and babies are OK, and 5 of them


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, Glad to hear everything went alright and everyone is happy and healthy. Please keep an eye on your neighbor and please keep an eye on the traps. It sure sounds like that lady really has a problem. I'm glad that the cats have you to watch out for them. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I wouldn't doubt she would start trapping the cats, because she's done it before. She trapped three kittens, two without anyone's knowledge, and the third we released from the trap before she had animal control pick it up. It was really a sad day, because we weren't sure how many she caught before we realized they were gone.

Anyway, she definitely has a problem...actually, more than one or two. Several people in my neighborhood have on more than one occasion tried to have her removed from the residence. I called the city about her trashed yard (i.e., toys, tires, furniture, trash everywhere), another neighbor called child services about the welfare of her kids (I think she said the circumstance was the 3-year-old was unclothed, completely filthy, and walking around with a pair of scissors in the driveway), and I think someone else wrote a letter to her landlord about her "housekeeping" issues. Unfortunately, instead of fixing her ways, she retaliates by making false police reports about someone trying to commit suicide (which was the case last week) or threatening that she will have someone killed. It's kind of funny, but at the same time, it's very sad. 

You know, I don't care how she lives her life...that's none of my business, but when she starts messing with defenseless animals, that's where I draw the line. So, I think the next step is to get the last of the cat colony neutered, and hopefully she will forget about catching them, and then we can only hope she will move/get evicted... :roll:

Anyway, thanks guys...you've been a big help!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, I'm glad to hear that mommy cat and all the babies are alright. I agree with Rosalie that if all or most of your neighbors stick together then maybe something can be done before things get worse. It sounds to me that this lady isn't the type to give up without a fight! She really does have a problem. I think that the best bet would be to make sure you keep the police officers informed of anything that she is doing wrong. Don't forget you already have a report on her so thats 1 for your side already. I would also check the laws in your state but I'm not to sure how that works. Please continue to keep and eye on her and also tell your neighbors to do the same. Strength is in numbers! Keep up the good work and keep us posted!


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

I just read this post, but i wanted to tell you thank you!!! I am so glad that you saved momma cat! Can we see pictures?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone...I'll try to get some pics over the weekend.


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, I agree with you that I don't really care how people choose to live their lives but when they start picking on helpless animals thats when I turn into a different person. When I see or hear someone picking on helpless animals I can almost feel my blood boil. It sounds like your neighbor really needs some help for her own sake and her kids. Is there a husband around? If so, what kind of person is he? I would still keep trying along with your neighbors and see what you can do to get her out of your neighborhood. The sad part is that wherever she goes she will probally do the same thing all over again unless she gets some kind of medical help. Well, keep up the good work ! Keep us posted on what the new mommy and her babies. About a month ago I trapped 3 kitties (all brothers) and I just can't tell you how much joy that they bring us. They are a handful but I love every minute of it!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

<<the next step is to get the last of the cat colony neutered, and hopefully she will forget about catching them>>

That's the best you can do for the cats but I don't know if it'll make a dent on this person's attitude. I certainly hope so. Do you have any idea why she doesn't want the cats around? 
a)Is it b/c they go forth and multiply/ruin her yard/endanger her/her kid?
(We know ways of coping with it but one can't convince others sometimes.)
Or b)
just hate cats so they should be eliminated?

a) is bad when the person is ignorant and believes cats are a pest, period. 
If she doesn't know but will listen to others that it isn't neccessary killing the cats, then you and other neighbors can tell her of a better way so that all can live and let live.
If she won't listen the only solution will be that she leaves. Sure she'll go to another place and continue her cruel practices but all you can hope is that in that place she'll be more curtailed somehow.
Meanwhile, if posssible you and neighbors could set up a feeding station (place where you feed them) that's away from the lady's house, or somehow divert them from getting close to her.
And watch for traps, etc going on. It sounds like she could even kill the kitties herself by poisining their food.
I really feel for you Kathie, it's a very frustrating situation but I'm happy with your rescuing Spook and her future kittens, Bravo! and more to you and your neighbors


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Originally, I believe she called animal control to trap the cats because she and the neighbor directly behind me got into a fight about something, so I think the only way she could get back at her is by trapping the animals (we all love our animals around here). When the neighbor confronted her about it, the lady said she called animal control because the cats were getting into her trash. In my view, you shouldn't have trash piling up in the yard in the first place, which is why I called the city on her...not in retaliation, but because it was disgusting and I was afraid it would bring other animals into the neighborhood.

Then, she saw Spook, who was pregnant at the time, and told this other neighbor that she was going to grab her and get one of the kittens. So, she had this big tom cat that was her pet, threw him out of the house, and brought in the pregnant cat. Well, we all figured she would keep one of the kittens and then throw the rest out -- in this case, we would have five more cats outside in addition to the five or six that are out there already. So, that was another reason to get Spook back -- other than her well-being -- so we could find a place for the kittens once they were old enough. Anyway, she is definitely ignorant, at least when it comes to the care of animals. I just wish she would move away...everything was really cool before she moved in last spring. Since then, it's been one thing after another...

On the subject of keeping cats away from her yard, does anyone know of any product that you can sprinkle around the perimeter of her yard to keep them out of it? I've been looking online, but I don't know if there's anything out there that really works.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, it looks like I will be the primary caregiver for Spook and the babies...apparently, the guy who took her in just found out his girlfriend is extremely allergic to cats. Oh boy, this house is going to be fun for the next couple of weeks...anyone have advice on raising these babies?


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, Sorry to hear that the caregiver will not be able to take care of the mommy and her babies. I'm glad to hear that you will take care of them. I never had kitties that young but my three brothers that I took in were almost about 2 months old ( thats what my vet had said. ) Thank God that you have the mother cat because that makes raising them that young alot easier. I'm sure as time goes on they will be a handful. I know that mine are. I also have a 17 year old Tabby so I know how busy they can keep you. But I LOVE every minute of it! I'm sure you will too. When I think of what kind of life they would have had if we didn't take them in then I know it is worth all the effort in the world. Do you have any other pets? I sure hope everything works out ok for you. I'm sure that it will. Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks, Cameo...I read your story about the three orange tabbies, and it is so sweet. I have two of my own cats -- both I found as strays, one at 9 months old and the other at about 5 weeks old -- and I just let the feral I had fixed over the weekend out this morning, so hopefully my boys are used to another animal in the house. 

It is going to be crazy around here, but it will only be for a month or so until the kittens are old enough to have permanent homes. I'm worried about the mother cat though...she really is an outside cat, so we'll see how she takes being inside. My boyfriend is definitely not crazy about bringing these kittens in, but I don't know what else to do.

Anyway, I owe you all some pictures and will get some once the kitties get settled in today.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I now have a few photos of the momma and her kitties in the Meet My Kitty section!

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12677


----------

